# Heads up: no more dragging the surge. It doesn’t work anymore



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

If you have your settings set to just Connect or Pet, you now get BOTH X and Connect pings or X and Pet pings with these settings. Those that know what I am talking about, will know what I mean


----------

